# Tecumseh Snow King Manual



## Cobby (Dec 3, 2008)

I read on one page that I could download a manual from "the sticky thread". I don't know much about forums. What is a sticky thread?
The engine is a 5hp Snow King
Mod. H50-65279J
S/N 1123R

Thanks,
Cobby


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

try this http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------

